# Dead Grass Confetti?



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Hiya. I've been battling fungus and sod webworms. After cutting the grass Wednesday I noticed it was littered with pieces of dead grass. The entire lawn is peppered with these things...

Anyone know what causes this? I'm guessing it's the dead grass that has been eaten by fungus and worms being thrown around by the reel. I'm just looking for confirmation of my theory.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Possibly the result of bermudagrass mites? https://hgic.clemson.edu/factsheet/bermudagrass-mite/


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Mites?! What the...

I swear I didn't have this many lawn problems until I started caring for the lawn. What could possibly be next?!

Bifen XTS on the way and Spectracide Triazicide applied a few days ago. Hopefully the worst is behind me.

Thanks @p1muserfan.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Kamauxx that doesn't look like mite damage. As stated, it's just Tufts that were either dead or pulled loose at the base and the reel isn't cutting them. Nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Spammage said:


> @Kamauxx that doesn't look like mite damage. As stated, it's just Tufts that were either dead or pulled loose at the base and the reel isn't cutting them. Nothing to be concerned about.


Thanks @Spammage. Where would I be without you guys?! :thumbup:


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Could your neighbors be blowing their clippings in the street which eventually blows into your yard?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Cdub5_ said:


> Could your neighbors be blowing their clippings in the street which eventually blows into your yard?


Nah, it's all mine. It goes all over the yard, including the walkway in front of the front door. Not to mention the two houses in front of me are under construction and the two neighbors on either side rarely mow their lawns. Most notable, though is it isn't clippings. It's rootless tufts of grass.

I'm going to mow it with the grass catcher on tomorrow (weather permitting). If that doesn't clean it up I'll try to use my rotary mower to vacuum it up.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Noticed spots of my yard doing this. Little to no green on thrm, I can pull the tufts up out of the turf no problem. Not even attached to any roots


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Noticed spots of my yard doing this. Little to no green on thrm, I can pull the tufts up out of the turf no problem. Not even attached to any roots


Check for bugs. I have sod webworms. I'm assuming this happens when they eat the roots, freeing the tufts from the soil.

And an update on this: Sunday I mowed with the reel mower using the grass catcher. It didn't really pick up many tufts. I went over it in four different directions with the Timemaster 30 and picked up maybe 60% of the tufts.

I guess the only way to get rid of them all is either waiting until they decay or use a rake. @FATC1TY your GM1600 will probably do better at cleaning them up. The Cali Trimmer grass catcher is terrible.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Kamauxx said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Noticed spots of my yard doing this. Little to no green on thrm, I can pull the tufts up out of the turf no problem. Not even attached to any roots
> ...


Agree. It's pretty spotty and not large areas by any means but somewhat dispersed like your photo.

Planning on spraying something soon, just not sure what yet. I know I've got a high chance of pests, haven't been great this year other than a bag or three of the spectricide randomly.

Does your reel have a groomer? I found putting my groomer lower was able to grab out some of the stuff a little easier.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

No groomer, unfortunately. I'm fairly confident I could vacuum them all up with the Timemaster if I lowered the deck to under 2" but I think that would lead to scalp marks on the uneven parts of the lawn.

I spread some Spectracide last week and got some Bifen XTS yesterday. I'll probably spray the Bifen tomorrow morning.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Is this similar spots you've seen? Dead grass, mixed in, and can pull it out of the stand?


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Yes, that's how mine is, except much worst. Whatever is causing it to die none of the fungicides or insecticides I've used have helped. I mowed yesterday and got plenty of new dead crap spread all over the lawn.

What do you think is causing it?







I started noticing issues with lawn after using T-Nex. I was thinking maybe I got a bad batch or was ripped off so I compared the blades in the front to the ones in the back. The back has never seen PGR. Based on the pics I'd say it's working. But I still can't rule out the T-Nex being the culprit.



I'm done with PGR for the season. I'm cutting at 1 5/8" now anyway so it shouldn't be needed. What's your HOC?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Not sure honestly. I keep going back and forth on a few things.

It's speed around my yard and worse in spots. I thought maybe just old dead grass from my scalp but it's much too long to be left from the HOC reset 2-3 weeks ago.

It's mostly just solid stolons and I can pull them out easily. All are broken/pull from the stem easily or are already not attached that I can tell.

Part of me says dollar spot but I dunno. Doesn't seem like dollarspot, as it doesn't recover. Just does off until it's removed or breaks down.

Hard to decide if it's insect, or fungus. The randomness makes me think fungus.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

I just poured out some soapy water in a few of the spots. No insects.

Since noticing issues I've applied: (in addition to PGR, fertilizer, and iron)

July 8: Disease X & Grub X
August 2: Clearys 3336f
August 6: Armada WG
August 9: Spectracide Triazicide
August 14: Fosetyl-AI & Clearys 3336f
August 19: Bifen XTS

And I ordered a bottled of Propiconazole 14.3 that I'll spray Sunday. If it's fungus I don't know how much more I can throw at it to remedy the problem.

Fwiw, I didn't start seeing the dead chunks until a few days after the Triazicide. This was also around the time I bumped my HOC up.


----------



## thangkhungdien (Aug 14, 2019)

I have some of dead grass similar to those pictures. Some are very easy to pull, some are pull off with little green on them. I don't see that on our neighbors.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> Hiya. I've been battling fungus and sod webworms. After cutting the grass Wednesday I noticed it was littered with pieces of dead grass. The entire lawn is peppered with these things...
> 
> Anyone know what causes this? I'm guessing it's the dead grass that has been eaten by fungus and worms being thrown around by the reel. I'm just looking for confirmation of my theory.


I have it too.

Did you scalp in the last month? I started to see these things pop up soon after scalping and are still popping up. I can't see any fungus, I've done armyworm test. Grub test. The yard looks pretty good otherwise.

Right now I'm leaning toward turf injury due to scalping.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Wfrobinette said:


> Kamauxx said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya. I've been battling fungus and sod webworms. After cutting the grass Wednesday I noticed it was littered with pieces of dead grass. The entire lawn is peppered with these things...
> ...


No, I hadn't scalped it. I only found worms in a single place but after mowing with a grass catcher to try to clean up the dead tufts I noticed plenty of weevils and moths in the grass clippings. Since then I've used Bifen XTS every 5-7 days and the lawn has definitely started looking better.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Kamauxx said:


> Wfrobinette said:
> 
> 
> > Kamauxx said:
> ...


Maybe I'll catch my clippings when I can mow again.


----------



## clbphllps (Aug 20, 2019)

@Kamauxx any updated thoughts here? All is well after Bifen treatments? I have been fighting something with the same symptoms and similar results and process as you but have been lite on the insecticide.


----------



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

clbphllps said:


> @Kamauxx any updated thoughts here? All is well after Bifen treatments? I have been fighting something with the same symptoms and similar results and process as you but have been lite on the insecticide.


The problem hasn't returned. I'm pretty sure it was insect damage.


----------

